# Press Conference on Friday



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Apple to hold special iPhone 4 press conference this Friday -- Engadget


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep, read this and was like holy shiz! 

Hardware fix anyone? 

iPhone 4 news for the July countries? 

Ooooh now I'm all excited.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Next countries' rollout date. FINALLY.

Possibly: white iPhone, software fix, etc... Think they'll handle the antenna issue with a "soft" recall.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

cue another excuse. 

Damn, we couldn't believe it, but we discovered you guys are all liars!!! So we have this software fix. Download it, and take this pill while you listen to it...


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

groovetube said:


> cue another excuse.
> 
> Damn, we couldn't believe it, but we discovered you guys are all liars!!! So we have this software fix. Download it, and take this pill while you listen to it...


And here's some kool aid to wash it down with...


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll take a large serving of kool aid along with my iPhone 4 safely in a case...


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

I would love to see a soft recall, and a hardware revision fix. But I will be floored if this actually happens.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I doubt there will be an actual recall (a "soft" recall possibly). But I can GUARANTEE that they will either accept or disprove Consumer Reports' testing head-on.


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

Perhaps the press conference will be to announce that, if people don't like their new iPhone 4, _*they can frickin' return it*_. Honestly, talk of recalls and class action lawsuits are nuts -- if a product doesn't work in the way you want, just ask for your money back.

Of course, I also hope that Apple will rectify what seems to be a problem with the current iteration of the phone, even if it is merely to give out bumpers to current customers.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

But what about this??
Antenna Expert: Apple is Right, iPhone 4 Signal Woes Overblown - PCWorld


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

irontree said:


> But what about this??
> Antenna Expert: Apple is Right, iPhone 4 Signal Woes Overblown - PCWorld


After writing that article, the antenna expert subsequently wrote in his blog that there was indeed a problem - in particular with data rates. But even more recently he did some very extensive tests that he documents here:

AntennaSys Blog - AntennaSys, Inc. - antenna design, integration and consulting.

The short answer is: Yes gripping the iPhone reduces data rates, but adding a bumper pretty much solves the problem. 

Of course, one of the problems with any of these tests is that there are so many combinations of external factors that will affect the results - for example the strength of the cell network where the test is being done.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I am just hoping that they will announce a Canadian launch date


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

Well maybe the canadian iphone 4 will only be the new ones with design fix
Analyst Claims Design Fix for iPhone 4 Signal Issue Being Deployed - Mac Rumors

If the design change ends up being the case then I can imagine this friday's conference is going to be partially to announce the push back the next batch of countries receiving the iphone 4, including us. I'm hoping I'm wrong about the pushback though.


also in the bloomberg article about the apple engineer who raised the concern about the antennae they claimed a carrier also complained about the issue, perhaps it was one of the canadian carriers.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

jakey said:


> Next countries' rollout date. FINALLY.


This conference really isn't about other country release dates...


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

thedarkhorse;987216
also in the bloomberg article about the apple engineer who raised the concern about the antennae they claimed a carrier also complained about the issue said:


> I was thinking the same thing


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Lars said:


> This conference really isn't about other country release dates...


agreed but if they are looking to create a positive spin part of the way that they would do that is speak about sales numbers and announce future plans so we may just get a date that way?


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll put up $10 that we hear about the next wave of the iPhone 4 rollout tomorrow. While the news conference will focus on the antenna, Apple will give a quick update on when the iPhone 4 will be available in more countries. 
I still believe we will see the iPhone 4 in Canada by the end of the month.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm pessimistic... I'm betting it'll focus on the reception issue, I figure there will also be an update on when it will launch in more countries.... but I wouldn't be surprised if all we get there is "August"


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

The WSJ is now reporting that there will be NO recall of the iPhone 4 announced tomorrow.


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

Herr Jobs will demonstrate the proper way to hold iPhone 4.

Then he will pelt the audience with neon pink and neon green bumpers.

After that he will inform us that the rest of the world doesn't get iPhone 4 until September...


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Lars said:


> This conference really isn't about other country release dates...


Not exclusively, but a point of interest worth touching on nonetheless...


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

vfr said:


> Herr Jobs will demonstrate the proper way to hold iPhone 4.
> 
> Then he will pelt the audience with neon pink and neon green bumpers.
> 
> After that he will inform us that the rest of the world doesn't get iPhone 4 until September...


:clap:


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

vfr said:


> Herr Jobs will demonstrate the proper way to hold iPhone 4.
> 
> Then he will pelt the audience with neon pink and neon green bumpers.
> 
> After that he will inform us that the rest of the world doesn't get iPhone 4 until September...


Love it! I also :clap: I also have a sneaking suspicion there may be a delay.....depending of course on what they'll actually do or say tomorrow. Not that this remotely means anything, but I spoke with an Apple CSR yesterday to get AppleCare for my 3GS. iPhone 4 came up in the discussion and he said "we really hope it will be available for you in Canada soon" in a tone that kinda made you feel like he was saying....ummmm probably not as soon as you'd like  

Well, guess we'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking at adjusting manufacturing process to address concerns.
Anyone who feels they have a defective unit can return for a full refund.
International release date pushed back.
Gizmodo and BGR can go DIAF.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Interesting side note. A couple of people have posted in other forums that they went into their Apple Stores late last night and the stores had empty tables. One employee mentioned they're getting new phones. 
So maybe the white iPhone 4's will be released today. If that's the case, I still don't see why we won't see the iPhone 4 in Canada by the end of July. 
I'm going to guess the reason the shipping of the iPhone 4 in the US is now 3 weeks is because Apple has had to hold a certain amount for the roll out of the other countires in July. 
I'm still trying to stay positive until Apple tells me differently.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

KMPhotos said:


> I'm going to guess the reason the shipping of the iPhone 4 in the US is now 3 weeks is because Apple has had to hold a certain amount for the roll out of the other countires in July.
> I'm still trying to stay positive until Apple tells me differently.


Finally a person who agrees with me :clap: lets keep of fingers crossed. I'd still buy the white iphone 4 if thats the only one coming into Canada for now.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not counting on the 23rd, but it's be a great date seeing as I fly to Disney World that afternoon...


...And then I can appreciate the death-grip on the ATT network in all it's glory!


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Banny said:


> I'm not counting on the 23rd, but it's be a great date seeing as I fly to Disney World that afternoon...



I will see you there. I am leaving on the 22.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Looks like free bumpers for the iPhone 4. Is this enough?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I just watched the press conference. Mr. Jobs and Apple are brilliant. They bring out the competitors phones and demonstrate the same signal loss when "death gripped". Then the stats are hauled out to point out that the journalists seem to be unbalanced in their criticism. Then we get free bumpers from a not perfect company that loves its users. 

I'm sold again.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

stop bogarting the kool aid, pass it.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

jimbotelecom said:


> I just watched the press conference. Mr. Jobs and Apple are brilliant. They bring out the competitors phones and demonstrate the same signal loss when "death gripped". Then the stats are hauled out to point out that the journalists seem to be unbalanced in their criticism. Then we get free bumpers from a not perfect company that loves its users.
> 
> I'm sold again.


Yeah. Except that each phone is held ackwardly to intentionally hit attenuation points where the iPhone must be held awkwardly to avoid the bad spot.

That conference was a Kool-aide fest if ever there was one. Why free bumpers until September? Because there's a hardware issue which will be addressed in retooling and should go away (these things take time).

Sorry. No kool-aide for me. I may still buy an iPhone but I've been steadily loosing respect for Apple and being told how much Steve loves me isn't going to help.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm still buying one on launch day, if it does have signal issues even after the bumper then maybe apple will come up with a permanent solution by September. The free bumpers are just to band aid the issue.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Macified said:


> Yeah. Except that each phone is held ackwardly to intentionally hit attenuation points where the iPhone must be held awkwardly to avoid the bad spot.


You must be watching a different video. The press conference I saw, showed other competitor phones held in a very natural manner. 

As far as respect for Apple, lets give them credit for doing something about it. Is Samsung or Blackberry doing anything to satisfy their customers? Do they even care? The reason this is a story is because of the high standards that we hold Apple to. And because we probably examine with our iPhones ad naseum nitpicking every little flaw.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

apple is doing something about it because they have their arse held to the fire. Which traditionally is the only time apple does anything about something.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I take it you didn't watch the video.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I take you've not had many issues with apple stuff.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I thought Steve made his case quite convincingly. The press should be embarrassed of themselves for not (in the main) noticing that this is a common problem with all smartphones.

The other companies have effectively been "called out" for not caring about the problem (or their users) previously.

Apple's solution is the same solution all the other companies have been using ... put it in a case and you won't have the problem. Since that DOES solve the problem, and thus allow the iPhone 4's generally-better antenna design to work better, I don't see an issue with this any longer.

As for what Apple will do by/before Sept 30th, my guess would be a clear coating on the antenna, or a warning in software when detuning is detected. No significant change in the design at all.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

groovetube said:


> I take you've not had many issues with apple stuff.


I think this video was made just for you.




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

chas_m said:


> I think this video was made just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you didn't actually watch the video.

this laugh has already happened.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm really surprised that anyone is accepting this pathetic excuse for PR by Apple.

The Wall Street Journal and the New York Times are liars? You're really going with that Steve?

"Other phones have reception problems too". Really?

A very sad day for anyone who likes Apple products, one of the lowest.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

bsenka said:


> I'm really surprised that anyone is accepting this pathetic excuse for PR by Apple.
> 
> The Wall Street Journal and the New York Times are liars? You're really going with that Steve?
> 
> ...


Except that I actually took my work provided blackberry and death gripped the device and sure enough the signal dropped. There is truth in the example.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I should say I don't make a habit of death gripping my phones. This is a lot of hull o bolough.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

jimbotelecom said:


> Except that I actually took my work provided blackberry and death gripped the device and sure enough the signal dropped. There is truth in the example.


It's still irrelevant. Apple should be owning up to their own deficiencies here, but whining about how other phones do it too. Steve was acting like a spoiled kid; "Walt is a liar, and Jimmy did it first. Waaahhhh!!!".


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I find it terrible that Apple went forth with the iPhone "as is" knowing there were issues with the antenna. What's next... Vista X for Mac? So what if other phones can have a similar issue... you are Apple; you are supposed to exceed where others have failed!!!


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

bsenka said:


> It's still irrelevant. Apple should be owning up to their own deficiencies here, but whining about how other phones do it too. Steve was acting like a spoiled kid; "Walt is a liar, and Jimmy did it first. Waaahhhh!!!".


How is it irrelevant? Should the media just crucify Apple for a problem that other phones have? Should other phones just get a free pass? 
I agree, I would have liked Steve Jobs to come out and say sorry, we screwed up with the antenna on the outside. But it didn't happen. We got what we got. 
If people don't like the explanation or solution, then they won't buy the phone or they will return it. Plain and simple.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

KMPhotos said:


> Should other phones just get a free pass?


Excellent point. Where was Consumer Reports when the Blackberry Bold came out, hmmm?



> I agree, I would have liked Steve Jobs to come out and say sorry, we screwed up with the antenna on the outside. But it didn't happen.


Because it isn't a screwup at all. It's quite brilliant, reallly. You see, the antenna on the outside makes reception actually MUCH MUCH BETTER. But of course it also makes the weakness *inherent in all antennas* much more obvious: that when your fleshy bag of salt water bridges two antennas, it attenuates and detunes them.

Add a bumper, or a case, and you get the best of both worlds: the detuning issue is rendered moot, but you still get the advantages of the external antenna (better reception). Antenna tests with the iPhone 4 and no "death grip" have already proven this. Problem solved.

Oh, and for the record, Steve DID say he was sorry that users were having issues.



> If people don't like the explanation or solution, then they won't buy the phone or they will return it. Plain and simple.


I notice that BEFORE the explanation, Apple was selling 1000000 iPhones a week and getting returns of about 17,000 (their figures). Its hard to imagine them doing any worse AFTER the explanation.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

In the end consumers have a choice to purchase or not purchase. They even have a choice to purchase, determine that the phone doesn't work for them, and return it. Yup, it looks like Apple's standards are falling!?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I don't know about the Blackberry Bold, but they've had quite a few kicks to the proverbial groin when it comes to bad reviews from CR.

That said, I say let people move to other phones. They'll be back. Sooner than you think. Every time I've seen people switch to another brand, most come back to the iPhone. Why? Because, despite Apple's hiccup, nobody can hold a candle to the positive user experience that Apple's built (software, hardware, store, etc.)


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Guys.. Guys.. you don't like the iPhone? you don't like the way apple handled the issue? you thing that the iPhone alone is susceptible to the death grip or whatever it is called.. great. DON'T BUY THE BLOODY PHONE!!
more phones for the rest of us!!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

MacUnited said:


> more phones for the rest of us!!


 which means no waiting


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

bsenka said:


> It's still irrelevant. Apple should be owning up to their own deficiencies here, but whining about how other phones do it too. Steve was acting like a spoiled kid; "Walt is a liar, and Jimmy did it first. Waaahhhh!!!".


I agree 100% on this. Steve is coming like an egotisical grump, and it seems to me, he's poked a stick in the bees nest of the media.

It isn't about whether the iphone has this issue and if the others have it, it's how they handle it.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

The media hive had already worked itself up into a fury, this is why Apple (Jobs) was compelled to address it. They offered their perspective and cited examples, quantitative data, and facts (albeit, with a touch market-speak polish).

Apple isn't the only company to get raked over the coals by CR—Blackberry has been severely criticized with their products in the past (all things compared, and media aside) Apple's CR report is a walk in the park comparatively speaking. Apple is being put in the spotlight, in part, because their competitors smell a droplet of blood and went into a frenzy.

A lot of people are posting their own experiences and it doesn't match up with critic's—they can't recreate the issue that seems to affect a certain percentage of users.

I think Apple's handling of this is about as well as any company could be expected—short of Microsoft, of course. It's pretty sad when Microsoft is pointing at Apple and saying the iPhone 4 is Apple's "Vista"—all the while, Kin was barely declared stillborn when they hurriedly buried in it a ditch.

But I have to wonder—why the furor? It's not as if the iPhone was an automobile, and Apple decided to offer customers free balloons in the event of a collision because airbags were reported in failing to deploy.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

why the furor? Because, it's apple. It's that smart ass geek in the turtle neck smiling smugly because he feels superior. So, even if this issue is a non issue, it doesn't matter.I do think it's as high school as that.

I thought SJ's response would only further it all. But time will tell I guess. This is just my opinion though. Apple is becoming more and more a target, and are finding out what it's like to be the microsoft that gets whacked instead of the other 3 guys doing the same thing.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

chas_m said:


> Because it isn't a screwup at all.


Yes it was, a very serious one. Macworld (and Wired, and WSJ, and many other sites) have repeatedly demonstrated that one touch to the very spot that you would naturally hold the phone can result in a lost connection. 

Apple has made a bad product, and instead of dealing with *their* problem, they are playing the misdirection game by pointing to other companies. I don't give a crap about other companies. We already know they make weak products, I want to know what Apple is going to do the fix their current weak product. Not, "hey, here's a case", but "this is what we did wrong, this is how we fixed the device".


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I think it all comes down to what many pundits have said post-Press Conference:

It's a Trade-off.

An external Antenna on a phone like this has inherent strengths and inherent weaknesses. Most of the time you get better reception than any other iPhone ever has. BUT (and this is a big but  ) if you touch one certain spot on the left side of the phone, the amazing new signal flutters away quite quickly. 

I'd still take the trade-off. Apple seems to believe it's worth it. And 3+ million other people do too. 

I don't think Apple's saying they didn't screw up. They're saying they made a choice. Just like the choice to not have a camera in the iPad, just like the choice to remove floppy disk drives in the original iMacs, etc... And just like thousands of other "choices" Apple has made in the last few year (Intel switch, non-removable batteries, etc...) it's a trade-off and SJ already explained his theory at D: All Things Digital this year: Apple chooses what trade-offs to have, and If users like it, they'll buy Apple's products. If not, people won't buy and Apple will have to rethink.

I don't see a lot of people *not* buying iPhone 4's.

PS: I know you said you don't give a crud about other company's phones, but I saw this online today and I thought it was hilarious... from the Droid Eris User Manual:










It's not just the iPhone 4 that has a "no touch" spot.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

bsenka said:


> Yes it was, a very serious one. Macworld (and Wired, and WSJ, and many other sites) have repeatedly demonstrated that one touch to the very spot that you would naturally hold the phone can result in a lost connection.


And yet people are uploading hundreds of videos to show how the grip of death doesn't affect competitor's smartphones... beejacon

Shocking. Why isn't the media covering THAT as well?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Don't look now, but apparently the competitors who went out of their way to say Apple is wrong about holding phones a certain way didn't read their own documentation: Don't Hold It Wrong


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I can upload a video of my iphone doing my dishes. Will that count?

People who believe the "uploaded videos" deserve it.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

This is funny, some phones don't even need a grip at all—just a Vulcan neck pinch:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

groovetube said:


> I can upload a video of my iphone doing my dishes. Will that count?
> 
> People who believe the "uploaded videos" deserve it.


You're such a rebel.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

IPhone 4 Went Through Two Years of Tests in Apple's Secret Antenna Labs | John Paczkowski | Digital Daily | AllThingsD



> “Right now the state of the art of the industry is that no one has solved this [attenuation] problem,” Steve Jobs said during the preceding press conference. The tour of Apple’s black labs bore that out. Caballero said the iPhone 4 spent two years in those labs before it was released to the public. Two years. The company tested the hell out of the device and any suggestion that it didn’t is ludicrous. Apple was clearly well aware that the iPhone 4 could suffer some signal degradation when held a certain way, but in its eyes, that is the original sin with which all cell phones are born. Let he who is without sin cast the first phone, right?
> 
> Of course, this is precisely what Apple wants me to say. And based on Apple’s unusually frank and detailed elaborations, it rings true. Smartphone antenna design requires compromises.
> 
> The trouble is, the public doesn’t expect compromises from Apple.


----------

